# What did just happen?



## Whodunit

> Sorry, the forum is down for emergency maintenance. Hopefully it will be back up and running at least by 5:00 US Eastern Time.


 
I've never seen such a message before. Before that I saw these:

*



Service unavailable!

Click to expand...

 *
and


> "_our boring, old familiar message about the vBullitin software and that we should inform the stuff and send an email etc._"


 
But slowly I'm beginning to be interested in your work, Mike ... what were you doing? Did you create something new or surprisig for us?


----------



## meili

Yes, what just happened?  *Service Unavailable!*

I actually began to panic a li'l, jiji.


----------



## cuchuflete

Mike was tinkering with a brand new forum and it seems I dropped a wrench on a critical part and broke the electromagnetotron doohicky.  Mike quickly fixed it.  I don't understand how, but he's a Wizard.

Something about bits and bytes in the wrong astrological sequence...


----------



## asm

In which language dictionary could we find what you JUST wrote here?

Is this latin? Greek? Chinese?

electromagnetotron doohicky 


By the way, I missed WR for those hours. I was writing a PM to one forero when CAPUT! 



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Mike was tinkering with a brand new forum and it seems I dropped a wrench on a critical part and broke the electromagnetotron doohicky. Mike quickly fixed it. I don't understand how, but he's a Wizard.
> 
> Something about bits and bytes in the wrong astrological sequence...


----------



## cuchuflete

asm said:
			
		

> electromagnetotron doohicky



According to my Diccionario multilingue técnico de artes pesqueras (Antananarivo, 1921) it's a synonym for 'honest politician'.  They are quite rare.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Good for you! I just saw the new format!

Way to go team!

PS.  Isn't the elec... just another name for whatchamacallit?


----------



## cuchuflete

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Good for you! I just saw the new format!
> 
> Way to go team!
> 
> PS.  Isn't the elec... just another name for whatchamacallit?


Sip....o cachivache.


----------



## rob.returns

Nice thing youve done with the dictionary...

*Just keeps going* and going and going and going and going....


----------



## mkellogg

That's my job - just try to keep improving and improving... 

As for the "service unavailable" message, sometimes my job is to just keep things working.   At that time, I had to completely shut down the forums to do some major emergency repairs.


----------

